# Electric Eco-Film Offered In Ten Shimmering New Colors



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Spectra Eco-Film™ Electric, offered by Imprintables Warehouse, is a heat transfer vinyl with a shimmering metallic finish. This dazzling material, perfect for spiritwear such as cheer teams, skaters, gymnastics, hip-hop bling, and fashion, comes in 10 exciting colors: gold, blue, pink, yellow, lime, red, antique gold, purple, orange and metallic silver. 

Eco-Film Electric is made with ecological polyurethane and is peeled hot. It is pressure sensitive (sticky backing) and extremely easy to weed. While maintaining superior durability and opacity, this new film is thinner than current offerings on the market and delivers the super soft hand that is in demand by today’s consumers. 

Eco-Film Electric can be used on 100% cotton, 100% polyester, poly/cotton blends, and even nylon and leather. There are a variety of lengths including 5-yard, 10-yard, 25-yard, and 50-yard rolls.

You can save even more on Eco-Film Electric with new, exclusive online discounts now available at Imprintables Warehouse. Save up to 17% on your next order just by shopping online. See how much you can save on your favorite heat transfer materials only at Imprintables.com.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign making equipment and supplies. Their online selection offers vinyl cutters, printer/cutters, Stahls’ heat presses, heat-applied, and sign vinyl materials. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

